# [JAVA]rendre son application java francaise



## JoJoS (24 Mars 2006)

Bonjour!!

Je voudrais savoir comment faire pour avoir le menu de l'application en francais... (About, Preferences...)
J'ai essayer de faire comme le disai le pdf en ligne d'Apple, créer un dossier French.lproj dans le dossier Resources, mais ca n'y fait rien..

Merci de votre aide!!!


----------



## mpergand (24 Mars 2006)

C'est surtout que je comprends pas bien ton problème...

Etant donné que ce menu est géré par le système, il est  traduit automatiquement.

Tu parles bien d'une application Java Swing ?


----------



## ntx (24 Mars 2006)

Je dirais que le principe du fichier french.lproj ne marche que pour des applications Java/Cocoa.


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Mars 2006)

Avec un mac os x Français et un packaging _à la main_ (Ant + JarBundler), j'ai tout en français !

Cependant, je remarque que dand le _Info.plist_ du bundle il y a: 


> <key>CFBundleDevelopmentRegion</key>
> <string>French</string>



Attention, les changements de Locale en Swing ne font effet que *avant* toute invocation ou instantiation d'objets Swing... genre, à mettre de suite dans ton main...


----------



## JoJoS (26 Mars 2006)

Bin mon problème c'est juste que je n'arrive pas a otenir le menu de l'application en franncais après avoir généré le .app  l'aide de jar bundler...

J'ai déjà essayé pour le Info.plist mais ca passe pas non plus..


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Mars 2006)

Dans quelle langue est ton OS ?


----------



## JoJoS (27 Mars 2006)

bin en francais...
je comprends vraiment pas pkoi ca me fais ca..


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mars 2006)

En téléchargeant _Timmic_ (c.f. signature), tu auras une application Java packagée mac os x.

Essaie-le, et dis-moi dans quelle langue sont les menus... chez moi, c'est en français. 

Si ça marche je te filerai les détails du packaging.


----------



## JoJoS (28 Mars 2006)

Et bin non.. le menu application est en anglais, j'ai pas pu voir les autres parce que ca marchait pas...


----------



## GrandGibus (28 Mars 2006)

Normal... il n'y en a pas (d'autres) ...

Bon, c'est bien bizarre tout ça... 

A tout hasard: qu'as-tu dans Préférences Systèmes / International / Langues ?

Est-ce bien le français qui est en premier ?


----------



## JoJoS (28 Mars 2006)

a oauis.. j'ai pas pensé a vérifier ca.. Pourtant, quand je creer un projet java application avec xcode, et quand j'execute l'exemple que ca créer, j'ai bien le menu en francais...

Je regarderai ce soir pour la langue dans mes preferences


----------



## JoJoS (29 Mars 2006)

j'ai vérifie rla langue comme tu me la recommander, et oui, c'est bien le francais en premier...

Donc bin je sais pas pkoi ca marche pas en francais... c'est trop bizare..


----------

